# Is it "safe" to get a d600 from KEH?



## JustJazzie (Dec 14, 2017)

I am still looking at backup camera options, and thinking I need to go in the direction of another FF. 

I have only briefly followed the oil spot issues that the d600 had and I know they fixed it in the d610. 

The price on the d600's though, are pretty tempting as a backup/second body. If I order from KEH can I assume the oil issue has been fixed? 

Hypothetically, if I get one and it has the oil issue, does anyone know if Nikon will still repair it if I am not the original owner of the camera?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 14, 2017)

I've only ordered from KEH three times but all have been fine.  They do have a slight warranty, but you may not know on that issue.  My understanding is the Nikon warranties are ONLY for the original owner so it won't be a free fix, but they handled my OOW D40 as a flat fee repair.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 14, 2017)

you may want to read this: D800 vs. D610 Review

highlight:



> ...
> 
> So I ended up with a used D800, $875 shipped, 9,100 clicks.
> 
> ...




But to answer your question: Nikon will repair/replace the D600, due to oil issue, regardless of owner history -- see the service advisory.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 14, 2017)

Don’t assume the cameras from KEH are repaired, as mine was not and needed service when I received it (although I didn’t notice it for awhile at portrait sized apertures).


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 14, 2017)

snowbear said:


> I've only ordered from KEH three times but all have been fine.  They do have a slight warranty, but you may not know on that issue.  My understanding is the Nikon warranties are ONLY for the original owner so it won't be a free fix, but they handled my OOW D40 as a flat fee repair.


Thank you! 
I just did what I probably should have done in the first place and just e-mailed KEH on the subject. But I'd rather talk to my friends here, so its always my first instinct. ;-)



Braineack said:


> you may want to read this: D800 vs. D610 Review
> 
> highlight:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that helpful information, @Braineack! I'm a little weary of the d800 and how it will fit inside my small hands, which is the main reason I hadn't considered it previously. I will read through the thread you shared in a bit though and ponder the matter.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 14, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Don’t assume the cameras from KEH are repaired, as mine was not and needed service when I received it (although I didn’t notice it for awhile at portrait sized apertures).



This is what I was really seeking, a personal experience with KEH. I will definitely take note!
If they aren't coming repaired from KEH and Nikon will still repair the issue for a second owner, then I may be better off checking craigslist and scoring one for a lower price.

Thanks so much for sharing, @JonA_CT. I appreciate your input.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 14, 2017)

KEH is really good about returns if something is wrong. so is Adorama.
i have had very little issues with either company, but both handled things very well for me.
i always check KEH for used gear *because* i feel they are safe to order from.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 14, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> KEH is really good about returns if something is wrong. so is Adorama.
> i have had very little issues with either company, but both handled things very well for me.
> i always check KEH for used gear *because* i feel they are safe to order from.



Unfortunately, I had a pretty terrible return experience with Adorama a few years back, so I wont even bother with them anymore!

I have never had to return to KEH, but have been impressed with the lens's from there and how immaculate they seemed. I suppose we will see what they come back with when they return my email on the oil issue. 

Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts with me.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 14, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> I'm a little weary of the d800 and how it will fit inside my small hands, which is the main reason I hadn't considered it previously.



For my hand the grip is a noticeable improvement.  it's just gripper.


stolen image that's now my art:


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 14, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Unfortunately, I had a pretty terrible return experience with Adorama a few years back, so I wont even bother with them anymore!
> 
> I have never had to return to KEH, ......



My bad experience with Adorama goes back to 1977 when they refused to correct the errors they made on my order. They haven't gotten a plug nickel out of me since.

A few years back, I received a lens that had focusing issues from KEH. They quickly replaced it with  a slightly better condition lens.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 14, 2017)

Braineack said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little weary of the d800 and how it will fit inside my small hands, which is the main reason I hadn't considered it previously.
> ...



Thank you for sharing that helpful diagram!

My issue really though, is just my hand size and the grips being too large in general, not really the shape of the grip. Which is why I ADORE my DF (on which the main complaint on that camera IS the grip) The grip on it fits like a glove.

Its probably hard to imagine the issue, without being petite, but my 9 year old is bigger than me, so is my dog, and they wont even size down 95% of wedding rings to fit my fingers. Tiny hands.

So a stickier grip doesn't help if my hand cant fit around the camera, KWIM?

Maybe I should just move over to film?! LOL


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 14, 2017)

Hmm! Now I am quite seriously wondering if film can be a back up camera......


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 14, 2017)

if small hands are the problem, have you considered switching to a pentax Q system?


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 14, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> if small hands are the problem, have you considered switching to a pentax Q system?


Nope! Is that mirrorless??

Edit:
I see it is!

I finally abandoned ship on the Sony mirrorless system, mirrorless just hasn't proven to be my thing!

I'm sure theres a happy medium in Nikons lineup somewhere.

The d750 looks fairly smallish, as does the d600, but even those are pushing it- so the d800 intimidates me a bit.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 14, 2017)

I like love my D750.  It is larger (and heavier) than the D40 but I can't compare it to anything else.  Also, the placement of the function and DoF preview buttons haven't been an issue for me, though I rarely have to shoot without looking down at the body first.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 14, 2017)

snowbear said:


> I like love my D750.  It is larger (and heavier) than the D40 but I can't compare it to anything else.  Also, the placement of the function and DoF preview buttons haven't been an issue for me, though I rarely have to shoot without looking down at the body first.


Thanks for adding in your expierence @snowbear! Its more than I was really wanting to spend, but its feature set is pretty sweet!
I used to use the tilt-y screen on my New-7 all the time, and thats one feature I do miss!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 14, 2017)

I bought a used D 800 about three weeks ago for $795 from a Portland, Oregon photo store. I own a D610 as well. The performance of the D800 outstrips the D610 in every single way. I would not even consider a D600 these days.  Funny typos due to speech to text (*typos have been edited out). I don't find the grip size on the D800 much bigger than the D610, and I think the D800 fits the human hand far better.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 14, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I bought a used D 800 about three weeks ago for $795 for make Portland, Oregon photo store. I own a D6 10. The performance of the D8 hundred outstrips the D6 10 in every single way. I would not even consider a D6 hundred these days.  Funny typos due to speech to text. I don't find the grip size on the D 800 much bigger than the D6 10, and I think the D 800 fits the human hand far better


Thanks so much Derrel! I always fine you're experienced perspective quite enlightening. 

I've certainly got some pondering to do now.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 14, 2017)

Pick them both up, you'll know then. 

AFAIK Nikon will replace any oil issue on the d600 and if it needs it twice will supply a d610. Now don't take my word for it.

I have the d610 and like it, never had focus issue with newer lenses but I know from feel the d7200 I have is more confident when it comes to focus, the d610 likes light, the d7200 almost sees in the dark (similar based af system to the higher end models). If the d800 doesn't overwhelm with it's size it will be better for low light wedding stuff no doubt


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 14, 2017)

Based on size alone, I've noticed a difference in all the models.
I know many don't think the D8xx series isn't big, but I do.

I've handled them all at BestBuy side by side.  I love the features of the D8xx series.
I also loved the D500 though it was BIG.  Yes, not much bigger than the D750, which is bigger than the D6x0 but still very noticeable for my small hands.  

With the small cameras D3x00 / d5x00 with the kit lens the weight/size allow you to hold it just holding the body.  As you add a larger lens then you change your handling.  With the larger cameras you have to balance the weight with one hand on the lens and one on the body, at least for my smaller hands.

If there is a store anywhere near you I recommend you go handle the cameras in your own hands.

With Mirrorless it all comes down to finding one that fits your specifications, which includes size (which they're all smaller than the larger DSLRs).  You may want to handle a D5600 which is tiny by comparison and on par with a mirrorless though with a DSLR grip.

FYI, most women's rings are BIG on my fingers.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Dec 14, 2017)

I buy and return things with KEH all the time. I'm sure they're sick of my crap. I live in Atlanta, so KEH is not only great in prices but also convenient.

They now have a 365 warranty on used items. You can't beat that.

As a note. If you did return things with them, the process is lengthy compared to other companies.  Once it arrives at their warehouse, it waits in queue for the return to be processed. Once processed, the funds find the longest route back to your bank. I've personally experience 7 days amd 10 days turnaround time after their front desk receives your return. Exchanges take even longer.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2017)

you may like the size/handling of a D750 better than even the D610.

it's nearly the same size -- actually slightly smaller and lighter.   The grip imho looks better:








the D800 looks pretty bulky in comparison:








The used prices on the D750 are getting much swallowable.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> you may like the size/handling of a D750 better than even the D610.
> 
> it's nearly the same size -- actually slightly smaller and lighter.   The grip imho looks better:
> 
> ...


Actually your correct on that.  I had some posts in the distant past about the grips.
The D750 grip design allows the fingers better holding power with the palm than the d600 did.  The palm is a slow curve then a quick drop for the fingers.  Versus a more consistent arc symmetry.

It's a minor feeling but definitely better overall.   I have a chart somewhere I scribbled together in excel of how I like the grips of the D5500, D7000, 7100, 7200, D500, D600, D700, D750, D800.  but it was based on personal choice based on my hands/fingers.

you'll also notice the D750 is a thinner camera which is good for the back part of the palm and thumb.  It becomes obvious once you notice the shoulder LCD is a "2 line" setup versus a 3 line setup on the d7x00, d6x0, d8x0.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 15, 2017)

I think a visit to camera store would be wise. I have the exact opposite problem, 10" hands and I really have to put one in my hands to see what it feels like. Funny thing is, the Fujifilm XT2 with the battery grip is very comfortable for me to use, as is the XPro2 without one. The XPro2 is really small but oddly enough, it's not really the size but more of the design. As far as film, I think the same applies and yes, film could be a backup, after all, it's a camera. 

When I was shooting Nikon DSLR's I went from a D3300 to a D7200 and what a ergonomic upgrade that was. Unfortunately, I had issues with the D7200 and gave up on the system all together except for my Nikon FM film camera.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2017)

@jcdeboever @astroNikon : I know the logical, wise and incredibly sane thing to do here would be to go in a store and try them out. Unfortunately, I possess none of those qualities, Not to mention the fact that my ability to function as a human seems to shut down every time I enter anywhere with fluorescent lighting, and add in the extra shoppers that come with the holiday season and in-person-shopping quickly becomes synonymous with hell. DH keeps saying I just need to take an anxiolytic before I go, but Im pretty sure that would impair my good judgement too. 

In other words- I think its a craps shoot either way.

@jcdeboever - I'm sorry you had a poor experience with the d7200. I was looking at those for a bit too, before I decided another FF was the way to go. I think I am too invested in nikon (and LOVE my DF) to switch to fuji. It would probably be a cheaper investment to just get another DF rather than switch brands again. I get that ergonomics are incredibly personal. Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts with me today. 

@astroNikon, Thank you for chiming in! It is extremely helpful to gain some perspective from someone with a smaller frame. That excel chart you made sounds super interesting! I don't remember having issues holding my XSI years ago, but I didn't use m/any of the features either. 

@IronMaskDuval That is quite a return process! I will keep that in mind moving forward. I still have not heard from KEH on the subject anyways. Thank you for sharing your experience with them.

@Braineack I've been spending quite a bit of time on CameraSize.com comparing models, but its pretty helpful to see all 4 at once instead of only 2 at a time. Thanks for adding in the visual! You're right, the grip on the d750 does look more petite, and its got that tilt-y screen! It is looking like a pretty good option at the moment. I agree with you on the pricing. There seems to be a decent sale on it right now as well, the new price is currently the same as the d610's new.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2017)

yeah -- like I said I_ almost_ pulled the trigger on the d750 + grip.  it's great deal considering how great the camera is.

but I spent the "savings" on a flashpoint xplor 600   which reminds me I need to sell off a bunch of flash stuff now -- going to convert 100% to the R2 system.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> yeah -- like I said I_ almost_ pulled the trigger on the d750 + grip.  it's great deal considering how great the camera is.
> 
> but I spent the "savings" on a flashpoint xplor 600   which reminds me I need to sell off a bunch of flash stuff now -- going to convert 100% to the R2 system.


Ohh! Sounds like a fun new gadget to enjoy!! Im looking forward to seeing what you create with it.   I could get a used d600 and use my "savings" on the petzval lens Ive been wanting for years now, but manual focus scares me.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2017)

cat pics.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 15, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I think a visit to camera store would be wise. I have the exact opposite problem, 10" hands and I really have to put one in my hands to see what it feels like. Funny thing is, the Fujifilm XT2 with the battery grip is very comfortable for me to use, as is the XPro2 without one. The XPro2 is really small but oddly enough, it's not really the size but more of the design. As far as film, I think the same applies and yes, film could be a backup, after all, it's a camera.
> 
> When I was shooting Nikon DSLR's I went from a D3300 to a D7200 and what a ergonomic upgrade that was. Unfortunately, I had issues with the D7200 and gave up on the system all together except for my Nikon FM film camera.


My local BestBuy STILL does not have the X-T2 camera on display.  The display has been empty since they pulled off the X-T1 !!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 15, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I think a visit to camera store would be wise. I have the exact opposite problem, 10" hands and I really have to put one in my hands to see what it feels like. Funny thing is, the Fujifilm XT2 with the battery grip is very comfortable for me to use, as is the XPro2 without one. The XPro2 is really small but oddly enough, it's not really the size but more of the design. As far as film, I think the same applies and yes, film could be a backup, after all, it's a camera.
> ...


The nerve of them. I'll let you hold mine in the near future. 

Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, for better or for worse- I have a d750 with a battery grip arriving tomorrow from B&H.  

This was slightly impulsive, as I wasn't even really looking at bodies until DH was attempting to surprise me with a d7500 for Christmas.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 19, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Well, for better or for worse- I have a d750 with a battery grip arriving tomorrow from B&H.
> 
> This was slightly impulsive, as I wasn't even really looking at bodies until DH was attempting to surprise me with a d7500 for Christmas.



You’re going to love it! Enjoy.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 19, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, for better or for worse- I have a d750 with a battery grip arriving tomorrow from B&H.
> ...



Thank you! My biggest fear is that I will love it more than my DF and my DF Will feel jealous and unloved. How will I ever keep two cameras happy?! :giggle:


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 19, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



I was just thinking that the 24 mp sensor is going to corrupt you! Your DF will make a great travel and everyday camera, but I have a feeling that you’re really going to like D750 for your portrait work.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 19, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Well, for better or for worse- I have a d750 with a battery grip arriving tomorrow from B&H.
> 
> This was slightly impulsive, as I wasn't even really looking at bodies until DH was attempting to surprise me with a d7500 for Christmas.


24mp with video  vs 16mp with no video
hipster vs no hipster

you'll find room for both of them.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 19, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > JonA_CT said:
> ...



The 24 mpx I've had and will be nice, but I am MOST excited about the TILTY screen, and better low light AF.



astroNikon said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, for better or for worse- I have a d750 with a battery grip arriving tomorrow from B&H.
> ...



Aww. My DF is sad you chose the word "hipster" She much prefers the term "vintage-inspired-charm"

But yes! I think my DF shines best with light weight lenses and as a general walk around camera.

As for the d750 for portraits, I think Im going to get one of those fancy double camera straps, stick a prime on each of them and save myself time switching between lenses. LOL

The cropping ability will be nice for the kids sports though!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 19, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> As for the d750 for portraits, I think Im going to get one of those fancy double camera straps, stick a prime on each of them and save myself time switching between lenses. LOL



make sure it has a strap across the chest -- otherwise as you lift one up, the other will fall down.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 19, 2017)

Braineack said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > As for the d750 for portraits, I think Im going to get one of those fancy double camera straps, stick a prime on each of them and save myself time switching between lenses. LOL
> ...


Ohh. I hadn't thought of that! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 19, 2017)

I bought this: Double Sling™

and have to use a velrco strap to hold it together.


they got it right on this design, but I hated the straps that held the cameras: Dual Harness™



this one is supposed to be very nice, but $$$$






looks like it can handle the difference in weight side to side.  the optech one is just a bad design I guess.  it got it on sale so not too worried about it, but it was disappointing because I prefer there camera attaching method.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 19, 2017)

Braineack said:


> I bought this: Double Sling™
> 
> and have to use a velrco strap to hold it together.
> 
> ...


Velcro sounds itchy! Im glad you found a way to work around it though. I haven't even searched for one yet.


----------

